# US STOVE HOT BLAST 1557M Series



## Bwhunter85 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just purchased my first home and they had this in the basement.  HOT BLAST 1557M.  Can anyone tell me about it?  Is there any tricks to get the best heat out of this wood burner.  Sorry so many questions.  First time ever using a wood burner!  Thanks!


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a woodfurnace made by US Stove. We had one like it for 25 years before switching it out. They aren't the most efficient furnace, but will get the job done. Some things to consider on something like that. Build smaller hot fires when you can and are there to maintain the furnace. You don't want to stuff the furnace and close it down for it will quickly fill the chimney with creosote. You should get the chimney inspected to make sure everything is up to par and clean before using it. Burning dry wood will be your best friend. Also make sure that the furnace is in working order and installed properly. Look for signs of warping, burnt paint on the exterior, etc.


----------



## Bwhunter85 (Aug 21, 2010)

There is only 1 main thermostat for the house.  When using propane we use this.  Is the wood burner hooked into this system to run off of just 1 thermostat to regulate temperature?


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 21, 2010)

No. Even if the woodfurnace had a seperate thermostat for a forced draft, you still won't be able to regulate the temperature of the house with it. In order to somewhat regulate the house with the woodfurnace, you need to load it and burn accordingly to the weather conditions. A woodfurnace puts a constant heat into the home as long as it has a burning fire. Because of this depending on the size of the home the temperatures can sky rocket in the home. How big is your home? Could you post a picture of your woodfurnace setup?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2010)

I have one and Laynes right pic's are best.


----------



## Bwhunter85 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is the set-up.  Main floor is around 1258 Sqft.  Full walkout basement, unfinished.  Thanks for your help!  Had to upload to photobucket, attachments wouldn't go through.

http://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/BwHunter85/


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2010)

Nicely Done. I hope you have your wood supply already?


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't tell, is the heat ducts from the woodfurnace going into the return of the central furnace or the supply? That furnace should heat you out of your home.


----------



## Bwhunter85 (Aug 21, 2010)

Been working on it.  Got my new Stihl FARM BOSS and feel like its been my second job cutting wood.  I think for this year may have to have a few cords split and delivered.  Do you know how many cords of wood I would need to heat for winter?  I have a place who would deliver 3 cords of split wood for $425.00.  Is this a good deal?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2010)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I can't tell, is the heat ducts from the woodfurnace going into the return of the central furnace or the supply? That furnace should heat you out of your home.



Yep be nice to see pic's of the wiring as well but so far so good...


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Being in Michigan you will see some cold weather. I would expect at least 5 cords. Buying wood now will be difficult getting seasoned wood. Most wood sellers claim there wood is seasoned, but usually its far from. I would consider re-doing the flue pipe off the furnace to eliminate that 90 degree elbow, maybe use 45's. Theres one thing that will help out that furnace. If the woodfurnace is ducted into the supply then I would see if there is a backflow damper in place. That will allow for more heat to enter the house and not go backwards through the system. You will get better airflow that way.


----------



## Como (Aug 21, 2010)

Bwhunter85 said:
			
		

> Been working on it.  Got my new Stihl FARM BOSS and feel like its been my second job cutting wood.  I think for this year may have to have a few cords split and delivered.  Do you know how many cords of wood I would need to heat for winter?  I have a place who would deliver 3 cords of split wood for $425.00.  Is this a good deal?



For full cords that is what they go for around here.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2010)

Bwhunter85 said:
			
		

> Been working on it.  Got my new Stihl FARM BOSS and feel like its been my second job cutting wood.  I think for this year may have to have a few cords split and delivered.  Do you know how many cords of wood I would need to heat for winter?  I have a place who would deliver 3 cords of split wood for $425.00.  Is this a good deal?



Just keep cutting I have used 12 cords in a year and I am south of you but thats 24/7 from Oct to May.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like the wood furnace pipes into the main heat duct of the gas furnace. the pipes coming off the wfurnace should have air flaps in them so the blow can only flow from the wfurnace into the ductwork. an air passage may be needed so that the wfurnace blower has an air return from the upstairs.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been pleased with mine. Not my dream setup, but it's what I could afford at the time and it gets the job done. I burn 6-8 cords in my not so well insulated, 1500 sq ft '70s ranch. 
Make sure the clearances are right on the ductwork. These things rely on blowers to move heat. If the power goes out, they get hot quickly. Doesn't take long to burn paint. Keep that in mind if you don't have a standby generator. That's one of the reasons I'll be going back to a stove when finances allow. 
I don't remember where Freeport is, but I'm sure you've got plenty of dead ash trees around. Get all you can cut and split NOW, that's how I got through my first winter. I found that even though they were long dead and the bark was all off, the bottom 6-8 feet were still kinda wet. I set that aside for the next  winter, and kept on cutting and burning the upper part of the trees. You'll feel so much better when you're two years ahead and can cut at your leisure.


----------

